

Virginia woman sued over Yelp review - sonabinu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/crime/2012/12/04/1cdfa582-3978-11e2-a263-f0ebffed2f15_story.html?hpid=z2

======
hussa
That's weird...I know of a local business guy who got so angry on a known
person who reviewed about his business and gave a slightly negative feedback.
Wonder how all the other business owners feel when they get a bad review from
a known person.

------
NameNickHN
Wouldn't it have been better for her to contact a lawyer instead of escalating
the issue and probably damaging her cause by publishing her side of the story?

